# Bifold Laundry Closet Doors?



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I think it may be difficult for you to block sound... door alone probably won't be able to do it... you may need CIA/Pentagon technology to sound proof the furnance which is 2 feets away from you....

so may be if you take out the blocking sound requirement, you got more options....


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Such as?


----------

